# Shéma formatage en MBR



## Ghass_n (17 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,

Lors du formatage de mon clef USB en MS-DOS-FAT le shéma n'apparait plus
SVP comment faire pour reformater avec le shéma proposé par bootcamp ( MBR)?


----------



## Locke (17 Janvier 2019)

Ghass_n a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Lors du formatage de mon clef USB en MS-DOS-FAT le shéma n'apparait plus
> SVP comment faire pour reformater avec le shéma proposé par bootcamp ( MBR)?


Tu tentes de faire quoi exactement ? Tu veux installer une version de Windows ? Si oui, quelle est l'année de ton Mac, autrement dit quelles sont les informations de /A propos de ce Mac ?


----------

